# Mink Farm - Elland - July 2015



## degenerate (Jul 7, 2015)

For decades mink were kept in cages and bred for the fur trade. In August 1997 activists broke in and set the animals free, which then proceeded to decimate local wildlife, so perhaps said activists didn’t fully think this through.

The farm is now very dilapidated and overgrown; it's rather samey with about 15 sheds all in rows but interesting nonetheless.


This was the farm in July 1954:


July1954 by degenerate, on Flickr


This is the state of it now:


DSC00504 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00444 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00448 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00451 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00460 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00462 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00468 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00471 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC00493 by degenerate, on Flickr

Remains on notes on the mink above the cages.


DSC00472 by degenerate, on Flickr


Thanks for looking, you've been more than kind.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 7, 2015)

That's definitely a bit different that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2015)

Amazing, always heard stories like that. I can't believe the cages are still there, especially with the trees through them! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tiny Turnip (Jul 7, 2015)

love the long view down the shed with the cages all piled up. 

I'm lucky enough to be able to walk to work along the river, and most times I'll see dippers, or herons, occasionally even a kingfisher. About 6 weeks back, instead of hopping about in the river, the dipper was standing on a rock, chirruping like mad. I stopped, and then focussed on the mink, stood between me and the dipper, staring right back. I moved ever so slowly to get my camera out, but as soon as the velcro on my camera case made a sound, the mink was gone. But... I haven't seen the dipper since.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2015)

Once came across a mink and I'm sure it would have had a go a me it I hadn't made a hasty retreat!!


----------



## smiler (Jul 8, 2015)

I can understand the motives of the folk who freed the mink but you're right they screwed up the environment big time. Nicely put together report and pics, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Jul 8, 2015)

Got to love (or hate) misguided animal rights activists. A bit like the guy who set a herd (?) of pigs free and as they ran through the gate he cut open they trampled him to death.

Looks like quite an interesting and different spot.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 8, 2015)

ha ha this place is still accessible ? I did it early in my exploring (guess 5 - 6 years ago) and it was pretty much in same state back then - could have done with a machete. It's intriguing to see the scale of the place and a great example of nature reclaiming.

Kinda nice to see it again - I have occasionally wondered what kind of state it's in now.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 8, 2015)

Tiny Turnip said:


> love the long view down the shed with the cages all piled up.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to be able to walk to work along the river, and most times I'll see dippers, or herons, occasionally even a kingfisher. About 6 weeks back, instead of hopping about in the river, the dipper was standing on a rock, chirruping like mad. I stopped, and then focussed on the mink, stood between me and the dipper, staring right back. I moved ever so slowly to get my camera out, but as soon as the velcro on my camera case made a sound, the mink was gone. But... I haven't seen the dipper since.



Cheers, mink are quite the predators!


----------



## degenerate (Jul 8, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Once came across a mink and I'm sure it would have had a go a me it I hadn't made a hasty retreat!!



They can be vicious little buggers!


----------



## degenerate (Jul 8, 2015)

mookster said:


> Got to love (or hate) misguided animal rights activists. A bit like the guy who set a herd (?) of pigs free and as they ran through the gate he cut open they trampled him to death.
> 
> Looks like quite an interesting and different spot.



Sometimes they have no clue, one of the guys i explore with told me of some activists who freed a load of chickens at the farm he worked at but they panicked and crushed themselves to death.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 8, 2015)

Judderman62 said:


> ha ha this place is still accessible ? I did it early in my exploring (guess 5 - 6 years ago) and it was pretty much in same state back then - could have done with a machete. It's intriguing to see the scale of the place and a great example of nature reclaiming.
> 
> Kinda nice to see it again - I have occasionally wondered what kind of state it's in now.



Only a few sheds are easily accessed the rest are totally overgrown, a machete would have been very helpful to see the rest or a visit in winter


----------



## smiler (Jul 8, 2015)

degenerate said:


> They can be vicious little buggers!



True, They can also be affectionate and playful, Human interference caused the problem and if we want to protect our own wildlife they need to be eradicated.

I know, nothing to do with dereliction, Rant over, Sorry krela


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 8, 2015)

degenerate said:


> Only a few sheds are easily accessed the rest are totally overgrown, a machete would have been very helpful to see the rest or a visit in winter



Yeah I only got in a few. Good views from up there too


----------

